# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Good old Canadian Bugs.

## Tankfull Tropicals

If anyone needs Canadian springtail supplier these guy have "Tropical springtail cultures."      :AR15:  Feeders Archives - Jungle Jewel Exotics

----------

